# Neues Unterforum



## Annett (12. Feb. 2008)

Guten Abend Teichgemeinde.

Seit wenigen Minuten hat das Forum ein neue Kategorie zum Thema Miniteiche.
Da wir schon längere Zeit darüber nachgedacht hatten, ein solches einzurichten, hat Christine alias "blumenelse" mit Ihrer Nachfrage nur den letzten Anstoß dazu gegeben.

Einige passende Themen habe ich schon in das neue Forum verschoben, sodass es nicht mehr ganz leer ist.



Wir hoffen auf viele weitere informative Themen/Beiträge zum Thema Mini-/Zwergteich.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Unterforum*

Wird bestimmt angenommen Annett  


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Christine (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Unterforum*

Hallo Annett,

Diese Rubrik werden wir Klein- und Miniteichler garantiert ausgiebigst nutzen und mit Leben füllen!  

Klasse.   Herzlichen Dank an das gesamte Team.

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz


----------



## Herr Jemineh (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Unterforum*

*tipp-topp!  

hervorzüglich!
vielen dank  *


----------



## Eugen (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Unterforum*

Hier werd ich auch öfter sein.

MiniTeiche laufen ja etwas anders als große Teiche.
Ausserdem werden die wenigsten Minis einen Fischbesatz haben, also reine Pflanzenteiche sein.
Da ich stolzer Besitzer von 7 "Teichen" bin, dachte ich anfangs, was im großen geht,geht auch in kleinen Teichen.
Der letzte PseudoSommer hat mich eines besseren belehrt.

Vorallem die Zinkbadewanne macht mir Probleme.

__ Hornkraut und __ Papageienfeder lösen sich nach kurzer Zeit in "Wohlgefallen" auf.

Die kleinen ( 1600,1100,750 und eben die Wanne) habe ich erst seit Juli/August 2007.
D.h. die werden erst im Frühjahr richtig bepflanzt.
Seerosen sind schon drin, mal schauen ob sie heuer wiederkommen.

Vielleicht kommen hier Tips der erfahrenen Minibesitzer, welche Pflanze wo am besten wächst.
Ansonsten setz ich auf "try and error" und hoffe Ende des Jahres "funktionierende" Pfützen zu haben.


----------



## Dr.J (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Unterforum*

@Eugen
und ich hatte schon gehofft, dich als Experten für Miniteiche, gewinnen zu können.


----------



## Eugen (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Unterforum*

@ Dr.J.

 

aber ich wüßt einen, soll/darf ich ihn fragen.

Sein Name ist Programm ( 0 inger )


----------



## Christine (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Unterforum*

Ich glaub, wir versuchen das erst einmal ohne Experten....


----------



## Joachim (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Unterforum*

@Eugen
 Dein Vorschlag würde eh einstimmig abgelehnt werden ...   

Ich denk auch, das wir erstmal schaun, wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## w54wolle (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Neues Unterforum*

Hallo miteinander !  
Ich finde die Idee von Annett mit dem neuen Unterforum klasse und denke das es auch gut angenommen wird, wenn es sich erst herumgesprochen hat,  da es bestimmt viele Freude gibt die eben solch einen kleinen "Teich" haben und möglicherweise unsicher sind, ob sie hier "richtig" sind. Also ist es gut diesen Usern ihr Unterforum zu geben


----------

